# He's just so pretty!



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't neeeeeed another ram. We have Henry who will probably die with us ( he's evil but well loved) and Eli who we've only had cover the ewes for one season. Hen we are keeping a colored ram back....so we are well taken care of....but this guy is sooooo pretty. I've bought ( show) lambs from these folks before and they were all nice.....sigh

http://twinfalls.craigslist.org/grd/3749578024.html


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh I want. I am in the process of looking for Suffolk and he would be one I would pursue. So handsome


----------

